# How many CLOSE Friends Do you actually have (family not included)?



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Right now 0. Not too worried about it, I haven't really made any effort recently to work on relationships, and I kind of got screwed over by someone recently. If we count the internet, I'd say I have 1 though, so that's good.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1-2


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

Three, and it's a miracle in its self.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Zero.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

None..


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

My friends have become my family. All in all I have 3, including my boyfriend.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Offline? 2, I guess. But "close friend" is kind of a stretch.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

1 and she's like a sister. She was my younger sister's friend for over 10 years and we started getting close when I was 17. 
It used to bother me that I didn't have many friends, but now I realize that I'm extremely lucky to have just one great friend.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

1-2.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

None at all.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

1-2, barely.  I pretty much had to ditch one friend and the other, I hardly hear from him anymore.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I consider my boyfriend my bestfriend, so that's 1. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus the leprechaun is me bestest fwend


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Three, but only one that I see regularly, and we are not as close as we were. One of the others has not called me back since January (he told me in a brief e-mail he was not talking much to anyone), and the last I've never met in person.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

No close friends right now.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> No close friends right now.


Do you want to borrow me leprechaun? We could time-share! He's not afraid to travel!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Do you want to borrow me leprechaun? We could time-share! He's not afraid to travel!


Lol thank you. Sweet of you to offer. Send him over. Aren't they tricksters though? Could make my life more interesting.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Lol thank you. Sweet of you to offer. Send him over. Aren't they tricksters though? Could make my life more interesting.


Aye, they're mad wee scamps. he has a tendency to bite ya on the ankles when he's hungry and he also loves to nick all yer socks and bury them in the garden.

Too late to change yer mind now though, hes already booked his travel ticket!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

0


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have only inspiring-to-be-close friends. Otherwise, shut up.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Depending on your definition of "close" 0-1.


----------



## Tarkus2112 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have no "real" frends that I know of, but I have millions of imaginary ones.  

Friends are overrated anyways. 

All the people who I ever thought were true friends of mine turned out to be enemies in disguise. 

Like Roberta Sparrow says in Donnie Darko
"Everything living creature on earth dies alone"


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

1?The only peoples outside my family that will still contact me once in a while.she's quite the same as me.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

in real life, 0


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1-2


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

1. But it's good enough for me, it's the bestest friend I've had yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lemme think long and hard. Uh, 0.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

First option.

*plays violin*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Duh, even the hangman has friends.

****.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

1 for now and he's my ex. I'm starting to get very irritated by him though so I'll be back to none again, :sigh


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Haven't thought about my close friend count in a while. Before school ended I would have said 3 but now I only have 1, and I'm not even super super close with them. Those 2 other people probably aren't even my close friends anymore, much less ever now that I think about it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

none


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not sure how to classify people. I never have more than one, either this or none. I certainly don't really have any 'mates' or whatever to hang out with like I used to. I'm not too sure what's wrong with me these days. I should be out hitting the town getting a piece of life but instead I live a sad life. Meh.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

none


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm never sure about definitions. I have someone with whom I am close offline, but it's my carer and also my ex. 

I don't know how genuine any friendship component is because it takes a lot to consider someone a friend. For instance, I got loaned money to pay rent, and receive similar deep considerations, but also get molested sexually on occasion and other boundary violations. I also have little interest in our conversation, or hearing about her life, and we have a paucity of shared interests. However, she accepts pretty much everything about me and dedicates her life to me.


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how to define friends, and understanding varying levels of closeness eludes me completely. Like, do they have to feel the same way, or can I class the people I'm stalking as close? Ah the mental minefield that is social interaction :/
Really though I'd say two, and I still don't know how I managed to get that many.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I have 4 really close ones and about 2-3 others who are near close but I f-ed things up and slowly trying to repair relationships with them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Two to three, depending on the situation with this one girl.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm friendless.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

atm,none.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

1


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

depends on how you define "family". I have one semi-close friend in my extended family; otherwise, zero.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

none! :clap


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ironically, the two people I consider close to me live thousands of miles away.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

I put down 3 or 4, but it's probably more like 1 or 2.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

0. It's funny though. Some idiot came up to me and was all; "Dude, I bet I get 20 times more girls than you do!" - "yeah? 20 x 0 is still 0 right?" =)


----------



## peterbutter (Jan 14, 2018)

I know, old poll but I'm new here. I say zero close friends. My last close friend was my dog who died 10 years ago. I had one really good friend in college and several in grade school. I don't even consider my parents as close. 

I have three friends at the moment who I eat out with them or have phone conversations a few times a month. We pretty much share the same hobbies and beliefs. None of them have SA and they are actually quite bold and assertive people. They are good friends but I wouldn't consider very close. The problem with me is that I have many "ghosts" to hide. I am not completely honest with my pals when it comes to my real personal feelings.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Outside of internet, I got no friends at all. ._.

But, luckily I got friends over the internet.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

pfft. none.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Lemme think long and hard. Uh, 0.


Still zero in real life. Good job, buddy. Go back to 2010.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

5, 3 irl, 2 online


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

0


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh maybe like 5 online and 1 irl.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

None.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> None.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Just one and she suffers from SA as well. Somehow we've managed to stick together for 16 years now. I count her as the only true friend I've ever had and I'm so lucky to know her. We've both been through a lot over the years. I just wish she was closer and not a continent away over the Internet.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

None. And I don't like letting people get that close to me these days.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeong


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

None since I was around 11 (now in my early 30s).


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

2 close, 2 semi close


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

None. They wouldn't last anyways, so I'm not losing anything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1, but it's not really possible to have close friendships when nobody understands you and you're a monster So that's as close as I've gotten in the last decade.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

2 and extremely close.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Just 2.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

One


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

5 friends that I can always count on.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

One person I talk with most days online... but haven't known long and haven't really gotten close to. A bunch of people I exchange the occasional email/message with and would like to consider close but don't know if I can.

Unfortunately, including family wouldn't change anything since I don't have a communicative relationship with any family members.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

2 extremely close to

But extremely close to my brother and cousin too.

A few other 'minor' friends, where I'm either more of a tag-along or just not as close but still a friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

jolene23 said:


> 5 friends that I can always count on.


Thats a lot, congrats .


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Thats a lot, congrats .


Yeah, they're great. I grew up with one, and others I met in high school.


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

0 and don't mind


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

0.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Two online.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

None Got in contact with a close friend back home a couple years ago, but he is now a born again Christian and doesn't want to have anything to do with others that aren't.


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

A nice depressing reminder that I have no friends lol


----------



## ladygrinningsoul (Jan 31, 2018)

0-1... she recently moved far away so I guess she's now a virtual friend.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I had one really good friend in high school until we went to different colleges, and lost touch since then. But yeah high school friends don't tend to last too long anyway, bummer but that's what it is..


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

none anymore...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Female partner and dad. Go months with those two being the only people I talk to aside from my counselor and people like cashiers. Honestly not sure I'd want more. Might be nice to have someone to go fishing or camping with occasionally, but not sure I could handle someone being in my life a ton. The two people I have now don't think I do enough with them as it is.


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

None, I had 3 real good friends from high school. About 7 years after high school, they were getting married, starting careers and at that time I was moving from min wage job to min wage job and had no girlfriend. So, eventually I felt like a 3rd wheel and stopped answering their calls. Was it a mistake? Yes and no. Having no friends sucks, but they were progressing and I was stuck in the same hell. The constant questions like "when are you gonna get a GF?" or "Where are you working at now?" was like a kick in the stomach. Good luck making friends in your 30's though


----------



## weepingcamellia (Feb 2, 2018)

I voted 1, because I have a close online friend.

Is and always has been 0 in real life, though. I'm not sure how real life friends are even a thing.


----------



## Deonidas (Jun 19, 2017)

I had a few, but lost them. I lost 4 to gun violence and 5 in the prison system (1 has life) and I severed ties with other 4 cause of the lifestyle they choose to live... I do have a ton of associates though, but my main close friends are my family members (not included)... so mainly my girlfriend.


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

Three. One I've known since high school, one I met in 2012, and one I met about two years ago.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Zero.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Two I can say in confidence. They are not close friends however. Well they definitely do not consider me a close friend. I had more over the years. I struggle to maintain contact with them. I tried to. But they will not have it. Most I befriended will quickly distance from me after a while. Realize once they get to know the real me, I am very socially unappealing. Even family I am not close with. My siblings see me the same way. Distances themselves from me. This shows what the power of having an ideal personality matters. Many have called me nice and kind. But I am the opposite of stimulating and exciting.


----------

